# How many of you have 3 bikes?



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a Trance or Trance X for more XC/Trail riding stuff, but I already have a Demo 7 and a Blur 4X. The Blur is built up lke a freeride bike with a single ring and heavy wheels. I was just wondering how many of you have three different bikes?


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

what if i have 9 bikes?

Edit: and get a HT. you dont know what your missing.


----------



## ianinco (Jan 19, 2006)

5:
Glory dh
Reign X0
Anthem 0
Specialised Tarmac 
1978 Viscount Roadbike singlespeed townie


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

6
transition bottlerocket
transition trail or park
norco ryan leech edition trials bike
shitty panosonic pub crawler
felt track bike
1995 dbr titanium single speed


----------



## Mike.rider (Sep 7, 2007)

3 bikes here

Transition Blindside
Transition BottleRocket
Transition TOP


----------



## locnrock (Nov 14, 2005)

I have - 
Session77, Remedy6 & 8500 HT. 

Wifey has - 
Jamis Diablo DH, Stumpjumper Exp. & Cannondale HT.

6 - if you look at maintance point of view?? lol. :madman:


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

5- In order from funnest to most boring

Transition Blindside
Ellsworth Moment
Specialized Epic expert
Kona Kula Hardtail
Cannondale Road bike


----------



## hbracca (May 15, 2007)

4.5 bikes with another on the way.

Soul Cycles DH Proto, 1/2 of a Matador (PDIRT and I are sharing it), Rosco, and a 6-8 proto on the way, Mountain Cycle Stumptown for commuter/fitness, Trek Womens Hybrid for a bar bike. (bike theft is horrible in Eugene)

like the shirt I saw in whistler says. "Mt biking is as addictive as crack, but twice as expensive."


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

Highline
Sultan
Endorphin
V-Tach
C'dale system six

Another on the way


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

astrix huckster
vassago 29er
mercier kilo 
stripped down ride to the market with basket




get a 29er hardtail, much mo fun


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm almost at 5;
Custom Wolfhound FR hardtail; trailriding
Desalvo Cyclocross; commuting (not enough lately)
Electra Rat Fink; cruiser night (not enough lately)
Black Market Mob; cruisin da hood
Rocky Mtn. Flatline 3; DH mania! (still at the shop until paid for.  )



hbracca said:


> like the shirt I saw in whistler says. "Mt biking is as addictive as crack, but twice as expensive."


It's from Fanatyco... I have that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## J_B (Mar 29, 2004)

SOCOM
Nomad
Evil DOC
BLUE carbon roadie


----------



## ban (Jul 24, 2004)

Demo 8, Bottlerocket & Heckler here


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

hardrock, myka, stinky


----------



## nmpearson (Aug 13, 2007)

only 3 right now...smallest number i've had in a while
transition blindside
transition double
70's schwinn world


----------



## evolutionbike (Jan 19, 2005)

Commencal Supreme DH
Supreme Mini DH
Soma Rush "Track"
Absolut 4x


You can never have too many bkes.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

I use to have 3 mountain cycles: Shockwave 9.5, Sin, San Andreas DNA. 








The Sin was defunked and replaced by the Marin Quake.









But the bike that got me into the sport is a Target - Mongoose bike that I upgraded with a Manitou XVERT DC fork and Fox Vanilla Shock.


----------



## theOtherMrT (Jul 17, 2004)

Chumba: F5, Evo, Zulu DS


----------



## idrunk (Oct 19, 2007)

Specialized Demo 8
Specialized P.1
Schwinn Stingray circa 1969
XC bike to come....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Intense M-3
Azonic Gravity
Azonic Saber
Specialized Stuntjumper
Schwin 10 speed


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

man ! i would have had 3 if i did sell the other 2.

05 giant reign ( sold )
05 santa cruz vpfree ( sold )
06 ironhorse 7 point 5

i hope you guys dont mind ! hahaha


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

2 7Points
STP
Nighttrain
Chameleon
Bianchi Oetzi 9300
Fit Flow Dirt


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My Triplets: Nicolai Helius FR, Nicolai TFR GBoxx, Nicolai FMXTB
Jones SS
Ellsworth Ride Cruiser
Colnago President

One bike is not enough, can never have too many.......


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*Guilty as charged.*

But I think there is no such thing as to many bikes.

2007 Transition Gran Mal
2006 Transition Dirtbag
2007 Transition Vagrant
2007 Transition Trail or Park


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

transition Bottlerocket
transition double
karpiel armegeddon
dk general lee 24
raleigh m50
weyless sp (wifes)
trek 6700 (wifes)


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Got 4 of em' myself! I always want more

Edit:- The smooshy seat cover is for the girlfriend......... I promise...


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

yeap, guilty as charged:
'04 Trek Liquid POS
'07 Commencal Absolut 4X
'08 Commencal Supreme Mini-DH


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

3
Cannondale Judge
Weyless 67
24" BMX SE Flyer


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

2005 Kona Coiler
2007 Kona King Kikapu
2006? 243 racing hardtail/jump bike


----------



## k.kazantzoglou (Feb 10, 2007)

5:
Cannondale -->
Judge 07 WC
Perp 2 07
Gemini
Prophet 3
Caffeine 4SL


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

5 >
Turner Highline
Turner Sultan
Fisher Paragon SS
Carbon roadie
Fixie for around town


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Intense Socom (enroute)
Turner Highline
Intense Slope Style
Knolly Endorphin
Chromag Sakura
Superco Satellite
Haro MX 24
60's Schwinn Tandem for bar cruising


----------



## dhmike (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm at 4 right now , but i wish i had a garage to add more to my stable.
intense socom
intense m1
haro v4 [trail bike]
cannondale caad 7


----------



## mild beast (Jan 15, 2008)

khs lucky7
kona stinky 2-4
santa cruz jackal
80's murray cruiser

the jackal is 4sale, fyi. when that sells, i'll have 2.5 bikes..


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

1 :thumbsup: 
Bottlerocket takes care of my needs

...though I am building a dirtjumper as we speak...


----------



## miklorsmith (Aug 16, 2006)

2006 VPfree 14"
2003 Heckler 10"
2000 Schwinn Homegrown HT 3"

Evolution, though all still get ridden hard.

mmmmm, bikes


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

CountryBoy said:


> I am thinking of getting a Trance or Trance X for more XC/Trail riding stuff, but I already have a Demo 7 and a Blur 4X. The Blur is built up lke a freeride bike with a single ring and heavy wheels. I was just wondering how many of you have three different bikes?


I have four, does that count?

Transition Dirtbag with single ring, 888, 36h Hope/Mavic wheels for the rough stuff

Kona Coiler Deluxe with a few key upgrades for the trails

Transition Trail or Park for the skateparks and DJs

Kona Smoke commuter because the gas bill for my Jeep is just stupid.


----------



## tadrscin (Jul 13, 2005)

Me:
Yakuza Kumicho
Kona Coiler
Kona Scrap
I just sold my Santa Cruz Superlight

My wife:
Yakuza Kumicho
Transition Bottlerocket
Rocky Mtn Flow
K2 Tirade


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

05 Specialized Bighit
06 Santa Cruz Chameleon SS
08 Voodoo Dambala 29er
01 Surly CrossCheck
early 80's Trek roadie turned into SS Townie
Cheap MTB frame made into SS kid cart puller
80's Huffy beach cruiser turned into a chopper

Got a couple other frame/trash picked bike projects laying around


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

2007 Devinci Wilson
2007 Specialized Enduro
2006? Soul Loki


----------



## BCR (May 2, 2008)

my 3 are:

sc bullit (8.5") for dh
spec stumpy ht (3") for xc
70's road bike fixie conversion for around town

prolly need a 4th to fit in between the xc and dh bikes... still deciding what that'll be.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

4 bikes; 5 including the wife-to-be's.

Iron Horse 7point
Iron Horse MkIII
Fuji Roubaix LTD. (road)
Specialized Fuse BMX

Wife: Old Huffy 10 sp. cruiser


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

2008 Transition Blindside
2008 Yeti 575
2007 Yeti DJ


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

3 here, but technically 5, 7 including the parents bikes.

Mosh BMX
RM RMX Team
STP frame
Technica SS pos.
and my TOP will be here on Saturday..so stoked!


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

'07 Giant Reign X1
'07 Mongoose Teocali Super
'06 Norco Charger

Thinking of building a commuter right now too.


----------



## MBFISH (Aug 1, 2007)

Intense M1
Specialized Enduro Pro
Felt Straight Shot
K2 Razor Back (ht)


----------



## Stumpt (Nov 16, 2006)

07 Santa Cruz Bullit
06 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert
?? Calfee Tetra Pro - roadie
and
00 Kawasaki KDX220 (for those days that I just don't want to pedal)

Funny thing - the Stumpy and Bullit are the same lime green as the KDX - not planned, just they way it worked out. The Stump was a shop demo (demo green) and the Bullit was the one they picked for me as a rental at Yuba Expeditions (Downieville). I gave them my pedals and they selected a bike. After a couple of shuttles, I could not give it back, so I bought it! Sweeeeet ride!


----------



## iscariot (Oct 24, 2006)

SC Bullit (FR/DH)









RM ETSX 70 (AM/XC)









.243 SL (DJ/Street Chro-mo HT)









RM RC-50 (Commuter)


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

07 Demo 7
08 Pitch
06 Sworks Roubaix 
A permanently borrowed P-3 from work (provided I keep bringing it back)

Xc bike, new road bike, and something else on the way...


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I gots 4 and change

03 SC Chameleon - 34lb FR/DJ HT
04 SC Bullit - 38lb FR/AM
07 SC VPF - 46lb DH/FR
05 Kona Stuff - 30lb SS/DJ

And theres my 01 Jamis Dakar but it is always missing something and I havent ridden it more than 1nce a year for 4 years... it wanders from storage to storage wondering if the light of day is in its future, or a recycling smelter.....


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

*Only 3?*

I'm trying to thin the herd but I don't seem to be doing a very good job...
1)Canfield Balance
2)Yeti DJ
3)KGB Psyconnecta Flatland 
4)Megamo Trials
5)Kona Smoke
6)Felt MP cruiser
7)Haro Backtrail 24"
8)Classic Redline 20"


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

kenbentit said:


> I'm trying to thin the herd but I don't seem to be doing a very good job...


Don't do it man remember the formula...

The ideal number of bikes to own = *n+1*

_Where *n* is the number of bikes currently owned_.

Cannondale Prophet - Cut Replica
Marin Quake 7.2
Giant Roadie


----------



## SOCAL_STINKY (Oct 2, 2005)

08 Transition Blindside
06 Turner DHR
05 Kona Stinky DeeLux
07 Transition Double
07 Giant Reign
06 Block 8 DJ hardtail
Specialized XC hardtail
07 SE Lager single speed road bike
Haro Mirra Pro BMX bike
Gt BMX bike
:thumbsup:


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

just 2:
Intense M6
Kona Dawg Primo


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

-DH bike
-4x bike
-XC bike


----------



## spxoo (Apr 26, 2007)

its almost a must. 

DH 
DJ
XC

but Im cheap, i only have 2 and ride my dh bike xc


----------



## eabos (Jun 11, 2005)

kenbentit said:


> I'm trying to thin the herd but I don't seem to be doing a very good job...
> 1)Canfield Balance
> 2)Yeti DJ
> 3)KGB Psyconnecta Flatland
> ...


8 bikes and no job...........your my hero


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

The Orange Prophet said:


> Don't do it man remember the formula...
> 
> The ideal number of bikes to own = *n+1*
> 
> _Where *n* is the number of bikes currently owned_.


Genius! That's science in action!


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

me:
03 Specialized Epic (S-work) my XC racing machine
07 Specialized Enduro my AM bike
07 Specialized Bighit2 my DH rig

my wife:
07 Specialized Epic Comp
07 Specialized Enduro

We love to be "Specialized" , all bikes has lots of hop ups..


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Actually I have thinned down the stable to just three :

1) 08 GT Dhi Team Issue
2) 08 Identiti Krisis
3) 08 Spec Langster Chicago Fixie.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

5, and LOTS of change
1. 06 GT IT1 DH/FR bike
2. 08 GT sanction 2.0 with an 07 66sl, my "XC" bike, 2 wheels sets, one with mtx rims and michi DH tires, the other with 2.35 nevegals on x-130 dt rims
3. 04 Cannondale f600 set up SS for commuting 
4. 05 Cannondale Chase single speed w/argyle, DJ/Street/Park, I have 2 wheelsets for this, I don't even remember why anymore.....
5. 06 or 07? Cannondale Chase with reba fork, xt cranks, lg1 for ds/mtx
And a spare travis, spare brand new vivid, 32 or so tires, a dozen tubes, 3 spare handlebars, spare cranks, 2 bb's, 2-3 avid bb7's, 2 spare fullfaces and shin guards, the list goes on and on and on. I only realized what a problem this is moving across the country.....


----------



## E86 (Jun 24, 2006)

I have two: 06 Morewood Shova LT, 08 Morewood Shova ST, and soon to come a 07 Morewood Ndiza ST. I think I like Morewood Bikes:thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

sigh, only one bike for me.....ma orange patriot!.....


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

03 Intense Uzzi SLX (DH/FR)
03 Intense Uzzi SL (AM/XC)
07 Eastern Jane (my do-all 20)
80's Bianchi fixie (I dont wear girls jeans though)  
Old Nashbar HT setup singlespeed
Kona BikeHotrod (neighborhood cruiser/chopper)


----------



## FreeHeelFreeRide (Mar 18, 2005)

*can't resist... here's my modest three bike stable:*

Stinky Nine
Preston FR
Chameleon


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

yeti asx
mountain cycle rumble
1986 honda xl600r (i dunno if it counts but its still a bike:thumbsup: )


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

5 but only 3 are cool,

07 Gran Mal
06 S-Works Endur0
07 Dk Xenia 
Diamondback Brach cruiser and a Schwinn cruiser with a springer fork... very Pee Wee Hermanish.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*6 built*

Uzzi VPX
Nomad
5.5
x-caliber
surly 1x1
dmr sidekick
M1 - frame


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

*3 here*

Iron horse sunday 
mongoose black diamond triple 
cannondale prophet


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

A 1998, 2003, and 2005 (I think)


----------



## pdh (Jan 20, 2004)

1. Demo 8 Down Hill
2. P1 Dirt Jumper
3. Roubaix Road Bike
4. Switchblade Cross Country
5. 41 Schwinn Bar Cruiser


----------



## Riavyn (Jan 6, 2008)

08 Ibex Ignition Super
08 Kuwahara Laserlite Pro (bmx)
99 Powerlite P-61 CoqPit (bmx)
05 Trek 3700

my dad has a Schwinn Mesa and my mom has an old Giant and if you count my sisters 16 inch Trek thats 7 bikes. It was 8 total three days ago but we just sold my old Free Agent bmx.


----------



## bpatterson6 (Feb 6, 2004)

I have 5.

2008 Intense M6 
2008 Yeti DJ
2006 Yeti 4x - *FOR SALE*
2006 Crupi 24" BMX Cruiser
2006 Crupi 20" BMX Bike


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

4here and still wishing for more.
1) Lapierre dh-230
2) Duncon Pu-ssy (damn word filters dont want me to spell my bike  ) Dirt
3) Ellsworth Joker XC
4) Some old italian oem frame for a network of shops used as a HT for XC. 

Could use a 4x bike, a light FR bike and a roadie


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

no pics but my 3

07 Yeti DJ
04 Santa cruz Bullit (AM/FR)
04 azonic Eliminator (DH)

And way too many bike parts. 

Actually have enough parts to build up my old Spec Hardrock. So 3 and 1/2?


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

yea, get another bike, then we can go xcing together, haha. my rush and your trance. but seriously, that may not be a bad idea if you want to get into less gnar, more pedal type trails.


----------



## relic (Oct 31, 2005)

2000 Rocky Mountain Spice (xc)
2004 Brodie Holeshot (fr hardtail)
2004 Kona Stinky (dh)
2008 Devinci Hectik (everywhere)


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Mike.rider said:


> 3 bikes here
> 
> Transition Blindside
> Transition BottleRocket
> Transition TOP


I envy you...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

2008 Intense M6
2007 Giant Reign 0
2006 Haro 357 Magnum
2005 Giant STP


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> I am thinking of getting a Trance or Trance X for more XC/Trail riding stuff, but I already have a Demo 7 and a Blur 4X. The Blur is built up lke a freeride bike with a single ring and heavy wheels. I was just wondering how many of you have three different bikes?


i used to have 4 but have recently narrowed it down to 2 bikes that are very similar to the ones u have now...one is a demo 7, the other is a double...i was a bit reluctant to sell my stumpy fsr and just keep the double for my multipurpose bike (dj/4x/trail)...but after a few runs on the trail i decided i didn;t really need the xc/trail bike any longer...every time i would go for a trail ride i would always find myself grabbing my double.....sure it's a bit hard to get up some hills but it's very manageable and i find myself keeping up with my xc/trail buddies...i just expend a bit more energy than they do...i do find i have more fun on the flats and the downhills than they do though...the double weighs 33.79 lbs and could easily drop a few lbs...but the weight isn;t bad at all in the trails...i normally keep the pike in the 140mm travel setting as well on the trails...the rare time i will wind it down for a long steep climb or just lock it out

have u taken the 4x out on the trails?

might as well add some pics


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a heap of wreckage that was once 7 bikes, next to that heap of wreckage are my 3 working bikes which are coincidentally (for the op) an 08 Giant Trance 1, 08 Giant Trance X2 and 02 Rocky Mountain Slayer.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChromedToast (Sep 19, 2006)

banshee scream with monster t
azonic eliminator with shiver
giant reign 0
giant nrs1
kona cowan
diamondback centurion roadie
24'' gt bmx
2 beater bikes for around town.

You can never have enough, I want more.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

06 Sunday Factory
08 Commencal Meta 4X
05 Salsa Campeon


----------



## SylentK (Aug 9, 2004)

From left to right:

06 SC Nomad
08 Commencal Meta 4 VIP
05 IH Sunday


----------



## mountainwop77 (Feb 11, 2008)

'06 Specialized BigHit
'07 Iron Horse Azure WC
'07 GT Peace SS
80's something Trek road bike


----------



## Poi Boy (Jan 9, 2006)

Intense M3
Intense Uzzi VPX
Santa Cruz Nomad
Santa Cruz Jackal


Wife: 
Specialized Hardrock w/ Burley trailer for our son


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Mar 14, 2008)

Orange Patriot
KHS Alite 2000 frame kitted out for AM


----------



## JudgeDH (Apr 10, 2008)

me, 4...
Cannondale Judge
Cannondale Gemini
DMR Sidekick
Bianchi Team Liquigas (road)

just sold my Mountain Cycle Shockwave and Kona Unit 2-9


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Currently 9 bikes (7 mountain, 2 road)

06 Ellsworth Rogue
08 Ellsworth Moment
07 Ellsworth Epiphany
06 Seven Duo 
05 Seven Sola
06 Niner RIP 9 
08 Vassago Optimus ti 29er rigid singlespeed (on order)

06 Titus FCR ti road bike
07 Orbea Ora tri bike


----------



## tristan2ride (Oct 28, 2006)

Bontrager B29 BMX Cruiser
Kona Lava Dome
GT LTS 3000DS
Titus Motolite 

Looking for a 7'' Freeride/DH bike for resort riding.


----------



## congarong (Jan 17, 2008)

2008 santa cruz nomad 
2006 mongoose teocal super 
1996 magnum carbon hardtail lotus design


----------



## hopex0 (May 4, 2008)

Hardrock Comp w/ Tora 302
Giant Boulder (now in pieces)
15 year old Landmaster BMX


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*How about 3 to the power of 2*

I have enough frames and parts to make 6 bikes including ski bikes..

Norco team dh (wheels of coarse) may see ski's someday 
GT Karakoram (wheels) trail and urban
Giant Warp (skibike for life)
Cannondale F700 (wheels and ski's)
Trek Bruiser (HT skibike with a JR. T)
Fuji Discovery-2 (skibike)


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Deweydude said:


> I have enough frames and parts to make 6 bikes including ski bikes..
> 
> Norco team dh (wheels of coarse) may see ski's someday
> GT Karakoram (wheels) trail and urban
> ...


3 to the power of 2 would be 9


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Had 4 until my all mountain bike did what my xc did and my freeride did what they both did so I am left with the 2 in my sig


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Calidownhiller said:


> 3 to the power of 2 would be 9


oops my bad .
Guess i need 3 more bikes


----------



## cascaderider9 (Aug 24, 2007)




----------



## HamaNinjA (Jun 15, 2008)

Intense M1
Intense Pro 24
Glory O

M6 - on its way soon.

HamaNinja


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

My 3 bikes include:

Ellsworth Joker

DMR Sidekick

Lemands Road Bike (older version)

I only wish I could find the time to ride all of them. So far this year, I have not been on the road bike.


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

I have three:

- Azonic Recoil: Freeride/DH
- Specialized Enduro Comp: ...enduro? 
- Giant Ranier: Road riding/XC

More, but those are the ones that I actually use.


----------



## FreeRideHaro (Jul 3, 2007)

I wish I had 3 different bikes. I need more money


----------



## mudd33 (Jul 15, 2008)

built up soma smoothie frame
2000 homegrown hardtail
2000 homegrown hardtail single speed


----------



## Single Track MTBer (Mar 21, 2005)

Jamis dragon hard tail/XC
2007 Turner Spot/All Mountain 
2006 Specialized big hit/Freeride/DH


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

bikesinmud said:


> Highline
> Sultan
> Endorphin
> V-Tach
> ...


I REALLY envy you haha


----------



## StEfAn!! (Jul 16, 2008)

2008 specialized p1
2005 norco 250


----------



## Blackdoq (Feb 19, 2007)

06 Kona Stinky 

Gary Fisher Joshua (1st full suspension)

Old Trek 900 (1st Mtb)


----------



## jeffus (Sep 28, 2007)

06 Orange Patroit 66
07 Santa Cruz Heckler
08 Santa Cruz Chameleon


----------



## nlp_4life (Jun 2, 2008)

08 Transition Bottlerocket
08 Transition Syren
08 Eastern Slash
07 Kona Coiler
08 Spank Puff
08 DMR Sidekick


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah... Sort of...
I only ride the stinky though


----------



## rabidweasel999 (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't worry BMX fans! I put the eastern through its paces on a regular basis!


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

Leader 510H (XC)
Turner RFX (AM)
Ibex Zone (DH)


----------



## madelman (Oct 2, 2005)

Giant glory (dh)
Trek session 7(dh, "the tank"....)
Specialized epic sworks(xc)
Rookie bandido(4x)

And others frames in boxes...





P.D:waitting a Lapierre road bike


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

2005 Kona Stab for bigger slopestyle/freeride stuff
2008 Proper BMX 21" TT all custom
2007 Norco XXXX for jumping and slopestyle


----------



## ledude (Feb 12, 2004)

Brooklyn Machine Works Racelink #111
2008 Specialized SX Trail I
Pake Singlespeed Commuter/Track Bike


----------



## BPSarge (Oct 9, 2007)

Vpfree
Nomad
Jackal
next?


----------



## CA_Descender (Aug 20, 2004)

One Dh
One AM/XC
One Roadie

Thinking about building a 4x bike :idea:


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

DH/FR Kona Stinky

Trail/DJ SC Heckler

DJ/Park Spec. P1

BMX Redline SupaX


----------



## freakonleash (Feb 9, 2007)

1.08 Chumba XCL 
2.04 Santa Cruz Heckler
3.08 Kona Stinky


----------



## dirty 29 (Apr 23, 2008)

1. 08 Kona Kula 2-9er - stock
2. 07 Kona Coiler Deluxe frame - custom build
3. ? maybe a Norco Shore..... I'll wait and see next year.


----------



## freerider_07 (May 13, 2007)

Only 2 for now. Working on making some money to get another one for the collection..

'06 IH Yakuza Ojiki
'08 Fit Team Street


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Element Team
Vertex 30
Turbo with old pieces
Giant rincon with the crappiest set up ever


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

ive got the sickness too. 6 bicycles, 4 dirtbikes, 2 roadm/c's, etc.....


----------



## Padi R (Jul 26, 2006)

96 GT Zaskar
03 GT Ruckus (HT)
03 Mountain Cycle San Andreas
09 Commencal Meta 5.5.2 (as soon as I can!)


----------



## hicksie85 (Sep 7, 2007)

I got 4,

06 giant Faith for DH.
06 Giant Reign for freeride/XC
08 Giant STP dirt jumping/4X
06 Mongoose Mischief BMX

Plus a few spare frames,fork,wheels,tyres,etc...


----------



## steelcity24 (Jul 30, 2006)

4 here too

07 Transition Blindside
07 Spec. Stumpjumper 
08 Spec. Tarmac
06 Trek Jack


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

i have three now:

kona five-0
ironhorse yakuza kumicho
cannondale rush


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

santa cruz vp-free
azonic recoil (just Sold)
kona scab
haro tr 2.2
fuji tourmaster III fixie
origional schwinn stingray
early nineties spec hardrock
and a physiofit...


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

scabrider said:


> santa cruz vp-free
> azonic recoil (just Sold)
> kona scab
> haro tr 2.2
> ...


Can you count to three?


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Four...*

'08 Transition Dirtbag-bought 2 weeks ago
'06 Ibis mojo built all-mountain style-my every day ride
'99 Ibis mojo-steel hardtail (soon to be for sale)
'96 Kona Cindercone for bike trailer


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

sinister r9
sinister DNA (soon to be built)
access xcl (budget xc)


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I think I have replied to this but I love to answear this questiom

1 pos performance bike from 2007

Specialized s works full xtr 1998

chuck fs full xtr 1999

m1 2000 

m1 2001

SC Nomad 2006

Jamis 2007 dakar xcr pro

Transition double 2008


----------



## veggie (Jul 10, 2006)

3 Here.

08' Transition Blindside
06' Transition Dirtbag
06' Felt Doubleshot.

I believe that at least 1 hard tail should exist in every stable.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

DH - Sinister R9
Trail - Transition Vagrant
DJ - Transition TOP


----------



## Evil Sylvain (Oct 5, 2005)

-Snowscoot
-Surly Crosscheck (flip-flop hub)
-Evil Sovereign (singlespeed)
-Yeti 575
-Yeti AS-X


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

3 for me as well

Knolly Delirium-T
Rocky Mountain Slayer
Kona Kilauea

michael


----------



## dezs3028 (Jun 8, 2006)

Just worked up to 3

07 Kona Scrap
07 Specialized Enduro SL Pro
09 Specialized Demo 8 II


----------



## yomattyo (Dec 20, 2007)

5 here including the wifeys:

Mine:
2004 Specialized Big Hit
2007 Enduro Expert (Just sold the frame though, soon to be a new Transition Preston FR... Can't wait!)
2006 Specialized Allez 

Wifey:
2007 Specialized Enduro
2007 Specialized Dolce

My hopes are to swap the frame on the big hit next year for a blindside, and get the wife a syren for the big days.. then someday i'll get a Dirt Jumper HT built up.. can never have too many


----------



## Pete-G (May 5, 2006)

Currently 3, but I've just found out that the local police have recovered one that got nicked 6months ago, so I'll be up to 4.
SC VP-Free
SC Heckler
Astrix Union
and now I'm getting my Specialized P2 back!


----------



## mtnbiker0755 (Oct 20, 2004)

Only two:
06 Giant Faith (DH, freeride)
07 Soul Titan: 5" HT (DJ/urban)
I really really want to add either a reign X or a coilair magic link. Next a Glory or DHR. Then a superlight weight XC bike. Then MAYBE a road bike.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

3 here. (That get ridden anyways)

Transition Dirtbag









Soul Cycles 2009 "Vegas" Prototype









Soul Cycles Sluggo


----------



## ultradan (Feb 7, 2006)

*Trail or Road ... just cant decide...*

4 bikes ...
S-Works Stumpjumper
Enduro SL
Pinarello Paris
Giant TCR 0


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeti AS-X
Specialized S-Works HT
Kona Stuff
De Rosa roadbike

*new* 2Hip Bizzle (20")


----------



## SUITEDFINGERS (Aug 21, 2006)

05 C-dale Jekyll
07 SX Trail
Old 10 speed Beach Cruiser


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

8
2006 or 7 Santa Cruz Nomad - XO
2004 Specialized Enduro Pro - XTR
2004 Tomac 204 Magnum - XTR
2003 Azonic Recoil - XTR
2002 Cove Handjob - XTR
2004 Strong Custom - Dura Ace/Record/Chorus
2006 Merlin Magia - Dura Ace/Record/Easton
2006 Trek Madone 5.9 SL Project One - Dura Ace

Soon, 9:
2009 Karpiel Disco Volante - XO


----------



## bikesinmud (Dec 20, 2005)

7 bikes now for this Knolly/Turner whore:
2 V-tach's 
Delerium-T
Endorphin
2-Sultan's
Salsa Chile con cross


----------



## dh_drew (Sep 9, 2008)

Intense M1
Specialized P2
Trek 1500 [road]


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

A call BS unless you have pics!!!

Lets see...

Knolly V-Tach
Ventana X5
Turner Sultan
Ventana El Padrino
Niner Sir9
Moots Psychlo-X
Bianchi Pista Concept 

Hmmm...That was easy!!!


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

08 GT DHi Team issue
08 Identiti Krisis 
08 S-works Spec Tarmac

Soon to have a few more too... 09 Spec Fuse 4, 09 Spec Stumpy pro.. DH bike for next year is still undecided.


----------



## Gruntled (Jul 7, 2008)

Banshee, Turner, NS, Ventana


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

I run one rig...that way when i walk in my garrage i grab it and go. no debate, no sitting there thinking which setup holds up better to which trails im riding today


----------



## TommyMax (Sep 26, 2008)

Three Babies:
Specialized Roubaix 
Specialized S-Works M5 Hardtail
Specialized Demo8

Having 3 bikes makes it possible to switch parts every now and then, when something gets broken.
I think that Beeing able to ride diferent types of bikes makes me enjoy all types of riding even more.


----------



## venom (Jun 7, 2008)

mine are, marin riftzone,devinci remix 5, mongoose grand marquis,gt xcr 4000,raleigh inferno,giant warp dsi and a origin-8.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

3 Bikes:

2008 Specialized Enduro SL Expert
2006 Specialized S-Works Tarmac E5
2005 Specialized HardRock


----------



## 07 FSRxc (Aug 18, 2007)

I have three
03 Hardrock
05 Session 77
06 Slayer 70

Mrs has a
03 Rockhopper

Son (5yrs)
12 in Hotrock - calls it his jump bike
16 in Hotrock - calls it histrail bike
lol


----------



## DLman7777 (Feb 23, 2006)

3.

06 SX trail
06 P.3
08 SX


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

4:

Intense Socom
Intense 6.6
Blk Mrkt Riot
Cervelo RS


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

1:
orange patriot fr lt


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

see below


----------



## venom (Jun 7, 2008)

hi guys, just added a new steed to my stable. a devinci remix 5 rides like a dream.......catch you on the flip side,VENOM.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

See sig.


----------



## Tattoo (Sep 19, 2006)

Yeti 303
Nomad
Moto-lite
Morewood DJ
Specialized Allez
Kona Dr. Dew


----------



## glhudson (Mar 20, 2004)

SWD 6 Gun
SWD Crazy 8
Heckler
Remedy 9
Kromo
Felt X City


----------



## Jekyll_Jockey (Aug 31, 2004)

4:

Nomad
Ibex Trophey
Bianchi C2C road
Redline 24" BMX


----------



## sam1030 (Feb 9, 2006)

*I may have a sickness?*

I always seem to have new bikes and keep the ones I really like and sell the others:

2008 Demo 8 II - custom build
2004 Intense M1
1999 Giant ATX Team - with Shimano Airlines
Foes ZigZag - built up as a trail bike for my wife right now
Chromag Stylus - the best hardtail I've ever had
Profile Racing DSL-1 - going to be built as a rigid park bike
1995 Specialized S-works FSR - still race XC on it
1993 Specialized S-works Ultimate - full retro "purple" bild kit
1996 Breezer Lightening - SS with Noleen linkage fork & Bullseye cranks
2008 Haro Werks Zeon - just stripped it down to sell the frame & Saint brakes
Colnago Ovalmaster Ti - actual Rabo Bank team bike with round downtube
Orbea Track bike - full custom frame
1984 Merckx Corsa - fully restored with Campy C Record & Delta brakes
2006 specialized S-works Tarmac - waiting to get a Super Record 11 kit for rebuild
Surly Steamroller - old townie bike - frame is trashed at this point
Jamis Diablo Carbon frame - NOS - will be a FS SS at some pont
1920/30s Firestone cruiser - rode it home from a neighbor's trash pile
Haro Group 1 freestyle BMX - from when I was a kid - Bullseye hubs - to be restored
Fork collection - NOS Judy DH, NOS DHO, Boxxer 151, Boxxer Pro (2), Boxxer WC (2), 
Specialized FSX (2), Scott Unishock Carbon, Manitou X-vert Carbon (2) - lost of spare parts if anyone is looking, Mr Dirt FAT
Parts collection - NOS Airlines (2), Magic Motorcycle cranks (lots), NOS Mavic 
Mektronic drivetrain, Flite saddle (lots), fills half 1 garage wall! 
Bike stools - Schwinn comfort, Jamis Comet road, Orbea Team hardtail

I guess I am a bikeaholic for life, I go to group (the shop) and they just sell me more!

2009 Specialized Pitch Pro - on the way


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Recent changes in bike lineup:

05 Seven Sola - ti hardtail 
08 Ellsworth TiRUTH - titanium FS 4"
07 Ellsworth Epiphany - FS 5"
08 Ellsworth Moment - FS 6"
06 Ellsworth Rogue - FS 8"
08 Vassago Optimus Ti - rigid 29er hardtail
06 Niner RIP9 - FS 29er

08 Orbea Ora - tri bike
05 Seven Elium SG - road bike


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

currently i have 7.

dirt:
•chameleon set up as a single speed park/dj/am bike
•vp free for fr/dh
•about to get a redline d660 (1x9 29er) for trail/xc
•24" bmx cruiser for dj

pavement:
•giant tcr (aluminum/carbon w/gears) for going really fast
•se lager (steel fixed) for daily commuting
•old schwinn (ss conversion) for **** weather commuting and grocery trips

i need more though...


----------



## steel4real (Feb 14, 2007)

*3 for me as well !*

3 bikes does it for me -

06 Cotic Soul hardtail with 130mm Marzo's
05 Kona Dawg (custome buil onto frame)
07 SX Trail (again totally custom build onto frame)

They cover all my riding but as my most common is XC/Trail the hardtail probably gets used 75% of the time.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

check my signature


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

3 here.
2008 Devinci Wilson.
2007 Banshee Scratch.
2008 Fly Tierra.

all custom, built up from frame.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*And there is one more on the way...*

At least one...


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

My current 3 rig lineup


----------



## Uruk-hai (Apr 22, 2004)

*7 Bikes*

2007 Kona Stab Supreme
2007 Kona Coiler
2005 Specialized Enduro Expert w/ DHX coil
2004 Kona Hoss (singlespeed)
1999 Azonic DS-1(singlespeed)
1995 GT RTS-2
2005 Bianchi Giro

Frames: Spesh' Vegas TJ edition (the gold one), Spesh' Flyboy

The Kona Hoss will be replaced by a custom Seven ti hardtail in '09
Currently trying to justify adding an Eastern Slash 5 just 'cuz it looks fun and the frame is cheap.
Would love to add a cx bike to the mix but probably won't.
I've tried thinning the herd but I just get too danged attached to them...


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

Only 2, can't see a third on the horizon either :


----------



## Just another biker (Aug 2, 2008)

trek session 77
iron horse mk3
kona jts (cyclo cross)


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

2 but will be 3 soon 

we the people adict
cove hustler

and a fixie for winter fitness riding soon


----------



## dhrace507 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm pretty luckly along with most other posts here...

08 Santa Cruz V-10
08 Santa Cruz Nomad
08 Santa Cruz Heckler
08 Santa Cruz Chameleon
08 Felt F4 Road Bike
07 Yamaha YZ 250F (This counts right?)

So many ways to get hurt, it's awesome. I'm most scared on the road though.


----------



## renderedtoast (Dec 6, 2006)

dhrace507 said:


> I'm pretty luckly along with most other posts here...
> 
> 08 Santa Cruz V-10
> 08 Santa Cruz Nomad
> ...


You go on a Santa Cruz shopping spree??


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Between my wife and I we have more than 10 bikes.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

08 Santa Cruz V10
08 Mongoose Black diamond triple
09 Giant STP
06 Iron Horse Sunday (for sale)
05 Cannondale Prophet


----------



## Camaro_Dave (Jun 15, 2008)

2009 specialized Demo 7I
2008 specialized Enduro sl comp
2008 giant STP


----------



## oli h (Dec 15, 2006)

04 Azonic Evolution 2
05 Cove G Spot - Stripped down, decided it would look better polished, Never Again!!
05 Devinci Ollie - Being stripped down and sold
09 Devinci Wilson 1 - Devinci's factory being built


----------



## powderhound82 (May 2, 2007)

old Haro BMX
'94 Klein (not sure of the model) with x-tracycle
'04 Transition ToP
'07 SC Heckler
'07 SC Chameleon (winter project in progress)
'00 Honda XR400R

Plus my girlfriend has a GF Cake 3 DLX, Electra cruiser, and old GF Hardtail

Running out of room in the garage


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

Devinci Wilson 4 (2008)
Zumbi Voodoo (2008)
Specialized SX Trail II (2008)


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Count me in...


----------



## Eric B (May 23, 2004)

Maverick Durance
Ventana El Terremoto
Turner Highline


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

see sig for links to pics.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

3 for me!

05 Norco Shore
05 Giant Reign
08 Leader 526-H

All I've got pictures of are the Reign, it gets the most miles but the Leader was a build in progress until about last week. I think it's more fun for trail-rides in the meantime, the Reign may go in the classifieds come next spring if I don't miss it too much.


----------



## scottg07 (Jun 21, 2006)

vagrant, lemond reno roadie, mj12 bmx, jamis komodo (trying to sell)


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

is 4 ok?
Specialized p.1 (the new ones are about 200x better then the old ones I highly recomend them now)
Specialized Demo 8
Specialized Rockhopper
Trek 1500









Now has a fox F100 on the front








After a rebuild... missing a few zip ties.








Waiting on the longer stem...








Blah


----------



## huntandride (Sep 29, 2007)

^^^Whats the head tube angle of that demo?


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

huntandride said:


> ^^^Whats the head tube angle of that demo?


As raked out as I could get it... I need it on parts of the trails around here.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

boogenman said:


> 2008 Intense M6
> 2007 Giant Reign 0
> 2006 Haro 357 Magnum
> 2005 Giant STP


do you get a new bike every year?


----------



## FullMonty (Nov 3, 2008)

I guess I have two complete, one on order, and one in progress.

2008 Banshee Rune
2005 Electra Rally Sport cruiser (beer+bikes=moar better)
2009 Kona Paddy Wagon on order
2008 Atomlab Trailking which I'm slowly amassing parts for.

Bikes is fun!


----------



## pOOky mALibOO (Sep 20, 2006)

Mojo
Blitz
FXR 2.1


----------



## illu (Dec 28, 2007)

illu said:


> Devinci Wilson 4 (2008)
> Zumbi Voodoo (2008)
> Specialized SX Trail II (2008)


And pics for these in respective order:


----------



## StinkyOne (Jan 19, 2004)

Well before I left the country I had:

Demo 7
Niner Air Nine
Blk Mrkt Mob
Specialized Roubaix set up fixed/free


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Isn't this what profiles are for? I realized I need to update mine so everyone will know!

2009 Commencal Supreme DH WC
2009 Commencal Meta 6
2006 Giant Faith - FOR SALE!
2006 Specialized Enduro -FOR SALE!
2008 Transition Double
2000 Gary Fischer Tassajara
1992 Timberline Ridge Runner
1979 Schwinn Super La Tour


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

2008 Giant Glory 1
2002? Karpiel Apocalypse
2007 Dawes Lightning Converted SS Road Bike
1990's-Era Fat Chance Yo Eddy
2007 Santa Cruz Bullit - FOR SALE!


----------



## backshift (Nov 26, 2008)

2009 Chumba EVO
1998 Yelverton Cycles hardtail

...and a 2005 YZ250


----------



## shimyshalka (Jan 15, 2009)

I have three bikes but only one of them was bought in the last five years and the other two are pretty old. I still have my Trek Y frame that I still use for cross country. I love that bike.


----------



## kendogz161 (May 23, 2007)

Three bikes
2005 Cannondale Prophet 1000
2007 Gary Fisher Procaliber
2005 Trek Madone 5.9 SL
And let me tell you that Single speed, 29'er, and Fixed gear bike is calling me.
If only I had a bigger place.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

*4 bikes*

I have 4 bikes now. 
1. FR/DH Kona Stinky (46LBS)
2. AM Intense Uzzi SLX (not weighed)
3. XC Gary Fisher Marlin frame, many upgrades (24 LBS)
4. Diamondback Outlook (circa 1993) (22 LBS) (winter beater)


----------



## GrantR (Apr 16, 2008)

In order I got them:

Nishiki Backroads: Commuter/Beater/Jump bike
Mongoose Teocali Super: All mtn bike
Scattante: Road bike (full dura ace build)
Nicolai M-Pire: 9" DH bike


----------



## Endomaniac (Jan 6, 2004)

10 total

08 Turner Highline 
08 Turner 5Spot 
08 NS Suburban 
03 Wily Retro Cruiser Rigid Fixy MTB
05 Black Sheep Highlight Single Speed 
06 Milwaukie Orange One Road Fixy
02 Dean El Deinte road bike
06 Soma Double Cross CX/commuter bike
08 Surly Big Dummy
06 Cannondale Road Tandem

Granted I share the Tandem and the Big Dummy with my wife. Oh and then there’s all her bikes…


----------



## ep1nephr1ne (Jan 25, 2009)

2008 Trek 2.1
2005 Kona Dawg
2003 Fuji Outland
1978 Schwin Purple Banana Bike, for hitting the town


----------



## killa2 (Nov 23, 2007)

05 Specialized Hardrock
05 Ironhorse Yakuza Aniki (frame)
06 Specialized SX
06 Ironhorse Sunday
07 Norco 125
08 ABD Pro XL (Race BMX)


----------



## hecticj (Jan 24, 2008)

My 3 steeds:

2005 Giant faith 1
2006 Iron Horse MKIII
2008 On-One Scandal 29er


----------



## JREinMN (Mar 15, 2007)

Lets see, I have

08 Iron Horse Sunday
06 Santa Cruz Nomad
05 Giant STP

And the GF has

08 Turner DHR
06 Santa Cruz Nomad
06 Santa Cruz Jackal

This pretty much covers all the kinds of riding we like to do! :thumbsup: 
Sorry, no pictures right now. 

Josh


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

I have toys:

1. Ellsworth Joker - set-up for freeride, all mountian
2. DMR Sidekick - 4x race
3. Lemond Road Bike

Would like to get a bmx cruzer, but the wife would more then likely kill me.


----------



## SeRRge (Jul 1, 2006)

I have 2008 Intense M6, 2007 Cannondale Chase 3 (almost stock so I intend to replace most of the parts) and Giant BMX which is for sale now
I wish I could afford one more Intense bike, Slopestyle or new Uzzi...


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah, yeah!!....I have a trance 2 for my trail riding and an Iron horse 7POINT for my big stuff....go for it..>>!!


----------



## Aust95 (Apr 24, 2008)

Intense 6.6 Slope Style
Intense 6.6
Sinister Ridge
Titus Motolite
Klein Attitude
Rocky Mountain Element Race
Litespeed Obed
Mongoose Hilltopper (my first Mtn bike)

Pinarello FP2 (road)
Pinarello Opera (road)


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

had 4.5 and now 2.5 
currently 
upgraded 06 bighit
addict dj basically my oversize bmx
and p3 frame
past all at once
bighit
addict dj
cannondale chase with trail build
and redline bmx
and p3 bought for parts


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Eight bikes + one motorcycle.

1972 Schwinn Stingray
2001 S-Works Hardtail
2005 S-Works StumpJumper - PUSHED
2006 Epic Marathon - PUSHED
2006 Nomad
2007 Demo 7II
Pinerallo crit bike
Merlin road bike
2003 KTM EXC - Street Legal


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

*Bike check... 1... 2... 3...*


----------



## nannerb82 (May 6, 2007)

09 Cove Shocker
09 Cove STD (For Sale Frame ONLY)
09 Specialized Stumpjumper HT 29'er
09 Specialized Langster Tokyo
08 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert FSR
08 Specialized Gangster Chicago
08 Specialized Rockhopper
08 Intense Factory Team Cruiser


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*I have more...*

There are more bikes in the stable, but since this is the DH/FR forum I am only including non-xc&road bikes.
The grey HT is an Iron Horse Yakuza Chimpira with a Nixon 145 air; 34lbs 1oz
The green bike is a Fisher Fat Possum 33lbs 9oz
Root Beer colored bike is a Fisher GED w/Man GL 100mm 30lbs 13oz


----------



## gop427 (Jan 16, 2006)

*The other 2...*

Black bike is a Fisher Kingfisher, still waiting on a Muddy Mary for front, 44lbs
Grey bike Iron Horse MKiii with AM1SL turned down to about 145mm 33lbs even


----------



## spacoli (Jan 15, 2004)

Three bike thread........I'm in. I hope the bikes don't have to be DH or FR bikes.

08 Chameleon 

06 Nomad 

04 Heckler


----------



## zx6roxy (Nov 20, 2007)

07 Zone
07 Nomad
08 Trance X1


----------



## Toddmac1 (Aug 6, 2007)

20"
84 Torker
86 Haro Freestyler

24"
Torker cruiser

26"
96 Bontrager Race 
2003 IRD HT 
2005 Titus MotoLite
2008 Intense SS
2008 Turner DHR


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

08 Epic Marathon, custom build
08 Stumpjumper Pro
06 Motobecane (custom build)
03 Specialized P2
03 Ironhorse SGS Pro

In the works:
09 Demo 8 (custom Build)
09 Tarmac Expert


----------

